# Mossberg 835?



## Lil_ronnie386 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got a brand new mossberg 835 ulti mag with 24in barrel, with a jellyhead choke shooting WIN.supremes #5

My problem is that at 25 yards im shooting about 4 to 5 inches high every shot, So what do i do? there is factory sights on it


----------



## six (Dec 22, 2010)

Aim lower, take a fine bead, or go with an alternative sight.


----------



## WDR7mag (Dec 22, 2010)

My 835 likes #6 better than #5 I love mine it has dropped many birds!


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 22, 2010)

Raise the back sights or replace the front bead with a lower bead or replace both the front and back with a different sight! I have a Tri-Viz on mine and it works great! I shoot 3.5" Winchester Extended Range #6's or 3.5" Heavy-13 #6 or #7's.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 22, 2010)

Put a red dot on it, sight it in and forget it........ Mine is turkey killin machine.


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 22, 2010)

Those 835 will shoot with the best of them.  I like mine.


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 23, 2010)

If you wanna stay with 'iron sights', try the tru glo sites. if you are thinking of going with a red dot, definilty go with the Burris Fast Fire 11. I put the Fast Fire11 on my 835, and love it. I shot the Hevi 13 #6's through mine last season and it patterned awesome! I'll probably go with the #7's this year, just because I wasnt able to get them last year. Good luck... The 835 is a smokin' good turkey gun by far!


----------



## Brad (Dec 28, 2010)

I put a red dot on mine. I dont have one of the expensive models so I do check it every year by shooting field loads at 20 yards to see if the point of aim is on. I have a Jellyhead choke and shoot Nitro ammo through it but the Heavy shot 6's are pretty good.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 28, 2010)

I got a 935 and a 930. Seems like every one I've shot shots high. I use Hi-Viz sights on mine. However, I had to change out the front sight. I believe it is comp-n-sight(Hi-Viz). It has several different colors and sizes to choose from. I put the smallest on and the rear adjusted all the way down. She's dead on now at 40 yds.

Marty Fischer post on here from time to time and is a rep for Hi-Viz.


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Well the older model 835 seem to shoot a tad low with lead loads anyway.  Mine did and so did 2 of my buddies.  The Hevi-13 loads shoot just about deadnut though.  And that's the what I shoot.


----------



## gregg (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess I got lucky, I've got an older 835 that is dead-on POI, and a 930 that is perfect too.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 29, 2010)

I put a scope on my 835. When it goes boom something dies.


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the help, im thinking about puting a tru glo red dot, the only thing im worried about is that can u see threw it when its bariley daylight or even if its foggy can u still see the dot good.Or should i just put new iron sights on it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 10, 2011)

Lil_ronnie386 said:


> thanks for the help, im thinking about puting a tru glo red dot, the only thing im worried about is that can u see threw it when its bariley daylight or even if its foggy can u still see the dot good.Or should i just put new iron sights on it.



Go with the red dot... you won't be disappointed. I have the cheaper BSA's on my 835, my SP 10 and my wife's 870 20ga. We have never had any problems with any of them. They have adjustments for the brightness of the dot. Mine goes from 1-11 1 being the dimmest and 11 the brightest. Sight it in, put the dot on it's head, squeeze and take it home.......


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got red dots on my turkey guns both mossbergs, but i will probably go to remington this year


----------



## Gadget (Jan 12, 2011)

Before changing sights you could try different ammo, some winchesters seem to shoot higher than others for me.

Hevi-13 would be my recommendation.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 12, 2011)

Lil_ronnie386 said:


> Just got a brand new mossberg 835 ulti mag with 24in barrel, with a jellyhead choke shooting WIN.supremes #5
> 
> My problem is that at 25 yards im shooting about 4 to 5 inches high every shot, So what do i do? there is factory sights on it



sold my mossberg. nothing but trouble out of it. but when it did work right it would hold a very tight pattern @ 60 yds with an undertaker choke


----------



## dtala (Jan 12, 2011)

Ya'll are better men than I....sold my 835 after shooting that kicking %^^%^^**#$#%% three times, sold it on the way home to make sure I didn't forget how bad it kicked and try it again later.....

  troy


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 12, 2011)

dtala said:


> Ya'll are better men than I....sold my 835 after shooting that kicking %^^%^^**#$#%% three times, sold it on the way home to make sure I didn't forget how bad it kicked and try it again later.....
> 
> troy



You can say that again... My best friend has one and I always turn down the offers to shoot it after 1) hearing his story of making the mistake of shooting it off balance and it knocking his glasses and hat off as well as wacking his jaw and 2) seeing him writhe in pain when shooting it and he's the most pain tolerant person I've ever seen.


----------



## cjones (Jan 12, 2011)

dtala said:


> Ya'll are better men than I....sold my 835 after shooting that kicking %^^%^^**#$#%% three times, sold it on the way home to make sure I didn't forget how bad it kicked and try it again later.....
> 
> troy





returntoarchery said:


> You can say that again... My best friend has one and I always turn down the offers to shoot it after 1) hearing his story of making the mistake of shooting it off balance and it knocking his glasses and hat off as well as wacking his jaw and 2) seeing him writhe in pain when shooting it and he's the most pain tolerant person I've ever seen.



I'm glad to hear someone else talk about the kick on the 835.  A few years ago, my father-in-law was helping me sight in a new scope on my slug barrel for it.  He was feeding me shells and I was just popping them in and firing away.  The gun was kicking my butt!  I had safety glass on, and it kicked up and pressed the glasses into my forehead so that I bled.  I felt like a wuss - I had only been married to his daughter for a couple of months, so I had to try and tough it out.

After 7 or 8 shots, he looked down and said "Whoops.. I've been feeding you 3" shells.  No wonder that thing is kicking your butt."  I felt better knowing that it wasn't kicking my tail with regular shells, but also felt bad that he noticed that it was kicking my butt.

Now we have hunted together enough that I have 'proven my worth', so we laugh about that story, but I still ended up replacing the rifle scope that he gave me with a shotgun scope to get some more relief.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2011)

dtala said:


> Ya'll are better men than I....sold my 835 after shooting that kicking %^^%^^**#$#%% three times, sold it on the way home to make sure I didn't forget how bad it kicked and try it again later.....
> 
> troy





returntoarchery said:


> You can say that again... My best friend has one and I always turn down the offers to shoot it after 1) hearing his story of making the mistake of shooting it off balance and it knocking his glasses and hat off as well as wacking his jaw and 2) seeing him writhe in pain when shooting it and he's the most pain tolerant person I've ever seen.





If ya'll boys are scared, just say so....... Sure they kick, but it ain't that bad.


----------



## gregg (Jan 12, 2011)

> After 7 or 8 shots, he looked down and said "Whoops.. I've been feeding you 3" shells. No wonder that thing is kicking your butt." I felt better knowing that it wasn't kicking my tail with regular shells, but also felt bad that he noticed that it was kicking my butt.



Yeah, you wouldn't have made it to 7 or 8 shells if he had been feeding you 3 1/2" loads, those things will knock you silly.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys I will give you some solid advice and you can take it to the bank for the truth.  Any pump shotgun shooting 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz turkey loads is going to kick.  There is no getting around that.  It's not just a 835 thing either.  They all will kick you when shooting that heavy of a load.  The faster the powder is pushing the load you are shooting the more your going to feel the kick.  The same can be said for the size of load being pushed; thus explains why the turkey loads kick so much.  Not even a 458 Win Mag elephant gun will kick you as hard.  I think I read that most 458 Win Mag loads will kick you with 60lbs of force.  The 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz turkey load will hit your shoulder with 72lbs of force.  So you can see how brutal these loads are.  

The best thing you can do to tame any turkey gun is to either make it heavier which most people won't want to do or put a premiun recoil pad like a Sims on it.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 12, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> If ya'll boys are scared, just say so....... Sure they kick, but it ain't that bad.



I ain't skert.... No need to prove my manhood by toting a 3-1/2" heavy mule kicking  cannon when my little M37 20 ga will kill them just as dead and it don't wear me out toting it all day nor shooting it.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 12, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> If ya'll boys are scared, just say so....... Sure they kick, but it ain't that bad.



try shooting a 7 1/2 inch 4 gauge waterfowl widowmaker


----------



## dtala (Jan 12, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> If ya'll boys are scared, just say so....... Sure they kick, but it ain't that bad.



skeered...

I shoot a lightweight Rem700 in 375H&H and it dosent kick near what a 835 3.5 does

and my Benelli M1 will kill turkeys at 50 yards all day long...

I NEED a kicking 3.5 835 for what???????

  troy


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> I ain't skert.... No need to prove my manhood by toting a 3-1/2" heavy mule kicking  cannon when my little M37 20 ga will kill them just as dead and it don't wear me out toting it all day nor shooting it.



A 835 is a pleasure to tote........ they are light, hence the kick. Now my SP 10 that is a different story. For the record the 835 outkicks to 10ga. Also the last I checked you don't feel the kick when shooting a big ole tom.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2011)

dtala said:


> skeered...
> 
> I shoot a lightweight Rem700 in 375H&H and it dosent kick near what a 835 3.5 does
> 
> ...



My 835 will kill'em out that far as well and my wallet didn't take near the hit yours did........


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 12, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> My 835 will kill'em out that far as well and my wallet didn't take near the hit yours did........



You got that right.  My 835 has been the best shooting shotgun I have owned.  That's lead or Hevi-13 loads.  

The 835 kicks hard for one the recoil pad they put on them is harder than a brick.  The 10GA is heavier thus it won't kick as hard.  

When you got a gun that will shoot Hevi-13 loads like the 835's, I see no reason why to shoot nitros.  For the money the Hevi-13 loads are the better value.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 12, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> A 835 is a pleasure to tote........ they are light...



But not as light as my M37 Featherlight 20 ga.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 12, 2011)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> try shooting a 7 1/2 inch 4 gauge waterfowl widowmaker



T.K. & Mike's waterfowl widowmaker?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> But not as light as my M37 Featherlight 20 ga.



Nope.... not quite, but mine throws alot more lead down stream.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nope.... not quite, but mine throws alot more lead down stream.



that it does but mine's purtier.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 13, 2011)

Ya'll talking about the recoil: My shoulder turns blue at the range and it kicks like crazy. I have to laugh every time I pull the trigger because it hurts so bad. But I can shoot 2-3 quick shots at a running coyote and I don't even feel it.( actually, I can just barely hear it) It won't even turn my shoulder that purple yellow color. How can this be?


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 13, 2011)

JohnK said:


> Ya'll talking about the recoil: My shoulder turns blue at the range and it kicks like crazy. I have to laugh every time I pull the trigger because it hurts so bad. But I can shoot 2-3 quick shots at a running coyote and I don't even feel it.( actually, I can just barely hear it) It won't even turn my shoulder that purple yellow color. How can this be?




It all has to do with vectored forces. When you're on the bench, your upper body is in a more anchored  forward position.  Long story short is the upper body doesn't pivot back dissipating the recoil energy. The force is directed more in  line with your spine which doesn't compress very much and holds your shoulder in place to take the brunt of the recoil. Much like hitting a loose fence post at the top parallel to the ground and it will rock back. Hit it directly on top into the ground and it will hardly move.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 13, 2011)

And you also  could have your elbow of your shooting arm planted on the table and this will tend to anchor the shoulder in position preventing it from rotating back along the vertical axis of the spine.


----------



## dtala (Jan 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> My 835 will kill'em out that far as well and my wallet didn't take near the hit yours did........



Benelli was a Christmas present..NO hit to my wallet

my old gun was a 60's Rem 870, spray painted, killed a LOT of birds with it. The Benelli will out shoot it, patterning and handling wise. It will out shoot any Mossberg made too and it dang sure as all heck dosen't kick as bad.....no comparison....

heck, I bow hunt em mostly...no recoil at all

ya'll gig em..

  troy


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 13, 2011)

dtala said:


> Benelli was a Christmas present..NO hit to my wallet
> 
> my old gun was a 60's Rem 870, spray painted, killed a LOT of birds with it. The Benelli will out shoot it, patterning and handling wise. It will out shoot any Mossberg made too and it dang sure as all heck dosen't kick as bad.....no comparison....
> 
> ...



If I lived in Bama, I bet I could make you sing a different tune about your Benelli out shooting any Mossberg.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 13, 2011)

But they are a better built gun.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 13, 2011)

dtala said:


> ... The Benelli will out shoot it, patterning and handling wise. It will out shoot any Mossberg made too and it dang sure as all heck dosen't kick as bad.....no comparison....
> 
> ....
> troy





Brad C. said:


> If I lived in Bama, I bet I could make you sing a different tune about your Benelli out shooting any Mossberg.




No need to travel to Bama... Just post yer patterns. Gentleman's honor that the pattern was shot at 40 yards and counts are for a 10" circle and the shells and shot size are what you say they are, i.e. normal off the shelf shells and not some of hawglips pixie dust.


----------



## gregg (Jan 13, 2011)

I own both a Benelli autoloader and an 835, the Benelli is a much more refined gun and a heck of a shooter, both will kill a turkey dead as dead can be, I use the 835 to hunt turkeys because it shoots a great pattern and I don't mind beating it to death chasing those crazy critters....Oh, the Benelli throws a fine pattern too and I wouldn't hesitate to use it for turkeys except I don't want to scratch it


----------



## dtala (Jan 13, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> But they are a better built gun.




prob is Brad is now I know you will badly stretch the truth

you really NEED to handle a Benelli if yer gonna say stuff like that....

  troy


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 13, 2011)

I never been one to stretch the truth.  This pattern has been on here before.  This was a tape measured true 40yds from tip of choke to target.  That's a true 10" circle from the densest part of the pattern.  Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7's and a .676 Star Dot choke that cost me $20.







Do I think it's the badest shotgun out there?  Nope.  But for the money and all factory and no work done other than me polishing the barrel and the chamber, it will shoot with the best of them.


----------



## dtala (Jan 13, 2011)

Brad, you definitly stretched the truth as anyone sees it when you said "but they are a better built gun" if you are refering to a 835 being better built than a Benelli????????? 

  troy


----------



## Nitro (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice pattern Brad.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice pattern there Brad. 349 count? Seen folks talking about that wally world special choke. See why now.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Troy,

I was saying the Benelli is the better built gun.  It should be.  They make one of the better built semi-autos on the market.  The Benelli Nova is a good pump gun as well.  I wouldn't mind owning a  Nova.  That pattern I showed was 100% authentic and real.  So was the yardage and the count.  Can it do better?  I know it would if I shot it on a 90 degree day.  That was shot on about a 68 degree afternoon.  My experience with patterns is that air temp is probably the most critical element to increase or decrease a pattern.  The colder air is thicker air, thus patterns won't be nearly as good.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Nice pattern Brad.



Thank you.  

The Star Dot choke according to Stuart at Indian Creek who I let play around with my other new one I had at the time said that it had the longest parallel he has seen of 2.5".  He tested it against the Indian Creek chokes from what I ask him to do to experiment with the Hevi-13 loads.  He said it shot amazingly well.  Some the Star Dot won, and others the Indian Creek won.  I do believe that a .675 Indian Creek BDS should give very similar results.  I shall one day find out when I buy one.  But I do know for a fact that the Star Dot choke for the money is probably the best shooting Hevi-13 choke I have found for the 835.

But I will tell you that Indian Creek chokes I am sold on.  I have 2 for my 870, and both shoot better than any other chokes I have tried.  One is a MAD .675 Super Max.  The other is a .669 Indian Creek BDS.  Not may guys will let you swap out chokes until you are satisfied with it.  Indian Creek did that for me.  They are great guys!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 13, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> Nice pattern there Brad. 349 count? Seen folks talking about that wally world special choke. See why now.



Thank you as well.  They had these chokes on closeout in the late 90's I believe for like $5.  If I knew then what I know now, I would have bought all of them for the 835.  They don't work near as well in the Rem guns that they made for Rem chokes.  The ones they made for Browing Invector and Moss 500 were said to be as good of choke you could find from a few guys that had them.


----------



## dtala (Jan 14, 2011)

Brad, thats why I asked, make sure you wern't saying the 835 was better built.

I'm not doubting you pattern, it's a good one for sure.

I don't find any pics of my Benelli patterns, been many years since I had need to pattern it. But it shoots an honest 60 yard killing pattern with 4-5-7 Nitros with near half the felt recoil of your 835

I'm not kidding, I've got a lightweight .375H&H elephant rifle that dosen't kick as hard as the 835 I owned.

  troy


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Troy, I wouldn't doubt it.  But those Nitro loads in all honesty are probably more like mostly #8's.  That's how Nitro gets their better numbers over the Hevi-13 factory loads.  Like I said before, the Hevi-13 loads are the better value and shot more closer to what they are supposed to be.  I have no doubt that my 835 could still be a legit 60yd turkey killer with the Hevi-13 #7 loads.  And they cost a lot less than Nitros.


----------



## MKW (Jan 14, 2011)

*...*



Brad C. said:


> Troy, I wouldn't doubt it.  But those Nitro loads in all honesty are probably more like mostly #8's.  That's how Nitro gets their better numbers over the Hevi-13 factory loads.  Like I said before, the Hevi-13 loads are the better value and shot more closer to what they are supposed to be.  I have no doubt that my 835 could still be a legit 60yd turkey killer with the Hevi-13 #7 loads.  And they cost a lot less than Nitros.



Brad,
 Just so you know...Nitro and Hevi 13 both use Hevishot, whether it be 12gcc or 13gcc, none of it is uniform in size. I promise you that your beloved Hevi13 #7s contain tons of shot that is smaller than #7 and likely a few pellets that are larger than #7s.

Mike


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Mike, I know that.  I'm saying that Nitro probably will use more of the smaller size shot than what Hevi-13 factory loads will.


----------



## MKW (Jan 14, 2011)

*...*

I don't really know, but I would imagine that they use it right out of the bag as it comes. It seems to me that the "sorting" of that shot is done very poorly, no matter who is loading it.

Mike


----------



## dtala (Jan 14, 2011)

After cutting one open I'm still astounded that those sorry looking shot will pattern at all.....

I've yet to recover a pellet IN a turkey from the Nitro shells... of any size.

  troy


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 15, 2011)

dtala said:


> After cutting one open I'm still astounded that those sorry looking shot will pattern at all.....
> 
> I've yet to recover a pellet IN a turkey from the Nitro shells... of any size.
> 
> troy



Come on now Troy.  

You ought to be a salesman.  

Those Nitros may be bad news for turkeys, but be real.


----------



## dtala (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll try again...I personally have never recovered a pellet from a Nitro shell IN a turkey...better???

Whats so hard to believe???

I shoot em close..in the head/neck...no fliers in the breast. I've only shot one at "long" range..maybe 45 yards. I recovered zero..nada..none..not any pellets from the turkey. Of any size.

Usually, over the last several decades, even a fairly close bird had pellets(few) in the breast, usually with a ball of feathers around em. Never seen a Nitro pellet do that..so far.

  troy


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 15, 2011)

Well the way that came out was that all shot will go through your birds on all practical ranges.  We all know that when you shoot them in close that scenario can happen at maybe 20yds and under, but not all birds are killed at that yardage.  A lot of birds at 30yds or more will take some body shots.  And I can guarantee you at 40yds not every shot that does manage to hit the bird is going to zip right through.  Nitros ain't no 50BMG.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 15, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Come on now Troy.
> 
> You ought to be a salesman.
> 
> Those Nitros may be bad news for turkeys, but be real.



Isnt that the pot calling the kettle black  Mr. 835/hevishot.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 15, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Isnt that the pot calling the kettle black  Mr. 835/hevishot.



Not at all.  I never made claim that Hevi-13 loads will on all shot zip through any bird at most distances.  This shot is good stuff, but it ain't that mean.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 15, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> that it does but mine's purtier.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder........ If I wanted a turkey gun to put on the rack and stare at that is what I would have. I bought my 835 the first year they came out with them back in the 10th grade. It has many..... many miles on it and quite a few birds too. I will be the first to tell you it isn't pretty, but it is quite effective....



dtala said:


> Benelli was a Christmas present..NO hit to my wallet
> 
> my old gun was a 60's Rem 870, spray painted, killed a LOT of birds with it. The Benelli will out shoot it, patterning and handling wise. It will out shoot any Mossberg made too and it dang sure as all heck dosen't kick as bad.....no comparison....
> 
> ...



As far as saying my gun will outshoot anything...... I have been around long enough to know that there is always somebody bigger or badder. That being said I have had mine worked on and it does just fine. But then again if Iwanna sling a bucket full at them I'll just break out the Sp-10 and be done with it....

On another note........ season is fast approaching and then it's on like donkey kong......


----------



## Gadget (Jan 16, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Mike, I know that.  I'm saying that Nitro probably will use more of the smaller size shot than what Hevi-13 factory loads will.




When they were pressured and presented with facts Eviron Metals admitted there's no such thing as Hevi-13, it's all marketing, it's the exact same hevishot that Nitro and everyone else sells. ........ it's all marketing to try en set their hevishot loads apart, try to make people believe they're hevishot was better than the hevishot they sell to everyone else....... to increase sales obviously. Apparently it worked, because a lot of ppl bought it........hook, line and sinker........


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 16, 2011)

You might be right Rick, but at least it will kill turkeys at most yardages and not cost over $45 a pound to do so like TSS.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 16, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> You might be right Rick, but at least it will kill turkeys at most yardages and not cost over $45 a pound to do so like TSS.




Are you buying TSS at $45 a pound? You can buy it cheaper, just ask Hal.....


Kill turkey at most yardages ehh, You said you "guarantee" your hevi-13 7's will kill them at 60yds, maybe you should get a job with EM, you'd make a good salesman.....


Exactly how many turkey have you killed at 60yds with hevi-13 #7 ?


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 16, 2011)

Rick,

I have no desire to buy TSS.  I'm content with the Hevi-13 loads or should I say Hevi-12.  I killed one at 59yds with lead with the 835 about 5 yrs ago.  He dropped like a rock.  I just know I wouldn't want to be the bird standing at 60yds just so you could say I told ya so or at least I thought.   

Good luck in FL on your swamp buggy hunt.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 16, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Rick,
> 
> I have no desire to buy TSS.  I'm content with the Hevi-13 loads or should I say Hevi-12.  I killed one at 59yds with lead with the 835 about 5 yrs ago.  He dropped like a rock.  I just know I wouldn't want to be the bird standing at 60yds just so you could say I told ya so or at least I thought.
> 
> Good luck in FL on your swamp buggy hunt.




What lead load was that? 60yds is a long long way for any lead load, doesn't hold pattern that far. Back when I was shooting lead I wounded a couple birds that I estimated to be about 40 and ended up being closer to 50, 10yd errors in estimating yardage are not hard to make, especially in open fields.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 16, 2011)

Rick, this isn't Days Of Our Lives.  

But since you got to know and I already know what your next response will be, but I will tell you anyway(waiting for you to throw back the lucky pellet story).    It was Win Supremes 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #4 load.  Before you respond, I also killed a big gobbler in the fall with the same gun and load at 53yds.  He also went straight down.  Both were with a .695 Undertaker choke. 

Now can we please switch soap operas.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 16, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Now can we please switch soap operas.





oh you mean the same soap opera you bring up every other day..... ; the one where you jump on every thread that talks about shotshells posting the same old targets over and over and over again.........


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 16, 2011)

Now Rick, how many times have I seen that 445 shot TSS target?  

But I am jealous.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 16, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Rick,
> 
> I have no desire to buy TSS.  I'm content with the Hevi-13 loads or should I say Hevi-12.  I killed one at 59yds with lead with the 835 about 5 yrs ago.  He dropped like a rock.  I just know I wouldn't want to be the bird standing at 60yds just so you could say I told ya so or at least I thought.
> 
> Good luck in FL on your swamp buggy hunt.



Why can't you call em in closer than 60 yards???

I let em walk for another day if they aren't close. Just my way of hunting, I guess it won't work for everyone.

Before you tell us how tough the Missouri birds are , I have killed em there and didn't find them any tougher than an Eastern anywhere else.

I will take for sure dead over maybe any time.


----------



## dtala (Jan 16, 2011)

now ya'll know that anything is POSSIBLE, maybe not repeatable though...

I watched my then brother in law kill a gobbler at 72 long paces(he's 6'3") with an 870 and 3" WW copper plated 6's....

I killed a wounded(by another) gobbler on the wing at 80 steps with an 870 and Rem 3" #2's....

I missed a nice bird standing head up at 32 steps in a wide open pasture with the same gun shooting WW Lubaloy 3"copper 6's....

I hope to never repeat that last one...

  troy

ya'll don't really watch soap operas????


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 16, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Why can't you call em in closer than 60 yards???
> 
> I let em walk for another day if they aren't close. Just my way of hunting, I guess it won't work for everyone.
> 
> ...



Well actually that's a long story.  But I called 10 in at one time and I had them fairly close, but they were single file and I wanted to pick out the best one.  By the time I figured the next one might be bigger, I done let the bigger one go.  So I had to try and sneak back up on them.  I got back within about 55yds from them and they were going away.  So I shot the back one at 59yds.  I didn't know it was quite that far, but it worked out for the best.


----------

